# Anyone tried the DCVR Amphibious decoy stakes?



## 870smacker (Sep 18, 2008)

Can anyone comment as to how these work? Successes, failures, positive, negatives, etc? Thanks for any feedback. Heading out that way in a couple of weeks and was thinking of picking up some of these instead of dropping bigger $ on field dekes. Thanks again.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just set you water decoys in the field. Stakes are not needed.


----------



## wingsdown (Nov 6, 2011)

I bought 4 dozen of them at the Game Fair from him very nice guy!! Cant wait to try them out..


----------



## N.F.A.T (Aug 18, 2011)

Also picked up a couple dozen, I like how they help the keels stand out a bit more instead of getting hidden and off kilter in taller stubble. Excited to try them out, if anything it helps add more depth to the spread!


----------

